# What do you do If you get stung?



## AndreDecasa (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello,

So I bought a P. Transvaalicus today, I did research on them and saw that they can be harmful to me. So I have a question, What do you do If you get stung by a scorpion? Are there any medicines that you can buy? Methods to do? This is my first step on hot scorps I mostly kept H. Longi, H. Hottentotta and R. Junceus. 

What do you do If you get squirted in the eye?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 28, 2016)

For getting squirted in the eye, flush it out with water for several minutes. 

In terms of getting stung, read the various sting reports here on AB. Some people said what they did after getting stung, so you may find some basic treatments in there. Definitely easiest to just have long forceps to do everything with! 

And I would consider _H. hottentotta_ and _R. junceus_ hot as well since they're buthids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 28, 2016)

I use tongs, plastic utensils and paint brushes always when tampering with them and the enviorment. I always wear prescription glasses. Would you consider these hot scorpions as lethal?


----------



## theghost910 (Jan 28, 2016)

So scorpions are rated on a venom level from 1 to 5. Out of almost 2000 species only 25 are known to be fatal. These 25 are only potentially fatal most healthy adults can survive being stung . You sir have a scorpion that is one of the 25 . It's venom  level is 4 possibly 5 which is of severe medical importance. As for any medicine you can buy there is none my best advice to you is not to get stung do not move your scorpion unless it's required do not put your hands for any reason in the enclosure most importantly if stung get immediate medical attention.  Please be safe for the Scorpion you purchased is only for expert keepers and I wouldn't want anything to happen to you


----------



## theghost910 (Jan 28, 2016)

And if you do not mind me asking where did you purchase


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 28, 2016)

A friend of mine was quitting the hobby and she gave/sell me the scorpion, she also has a OBT which will follow.

I'm trying to be extremely safe with this because I'm only 16 years old, thanks for the help guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 28, 2016)

I just fed the P. Transvaalicus and H. Longimanus. I wan't to fatten the scorpion up he/she looks really neglected and not given constant care. I was going to add some twigs and dried leaves but I wanted to always know where he/she is at.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 29, 2016)

Ime, with the hotter ones, unless you have a semi-rare reaction, you simply have to deal with pain, maybe up to 8 hours of it.  There's just not much you can do but put up with it.  Then for 2 or 3 days after that, you may feel uncomfortable pain when the stung area is bumped, maybe temp sensitive also but if left alone there is no pain.  My most recent sting was by Grosphus ankarana, that hurt really bad.  I read a pdf, there it said some were stung in Madagascar but was no big deal.  Diff for everybody?, maybe, but I felt A LOT of pain, just about as bad as and Androctonus!  I didn't sleep well, swelling of half my hand but back to normal in 3 days.  ..my experience anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm not afraid of pain I'm just afraid of death. I was never tagged and stinged in my whole life by anything, so I don't know what will happen to me. 

He/she was almost finished consuming the first mealworm I gave, I fed him/her again with another half-cutted mealworm just 6 hours ago, shes almost finished. She look fat I'm liking his/her look.


----------



## smiittyy (Jan 29, 2016)

AndreDecasa said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I bought a P. Transvaalicus today, I did research on them and saw that they can be harmful to me. So I have a question, What do you do If you get stung by a scorpion? Are there any medicines that you can buy? Methods to do? This is my first step on hot scorps I mostly kept H. Longi, H. Hottentotta and R. Junceus.
> 
> What do you do If you get squirted in the eye?


Im new to scorps and am certainly not an expert on this matter but imo if you get stung by one of the more dangerous scorpions i would go to the hospital. When people says only in rare cases can it be fatal or only in children or the elderly, what it really equates to is there is always a chance. Why take the chance? Stings that cause systematic symptoms are dangerous any way you slice it. The P. Transvaalicus has the ability to inject a huge quantity of venom when fully grown. It is a fact that human fatalities from scorpions happen every year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for response,

The purpose of the thread was to give me knowledge on what I could do If a accident occur. I'm trying to be so careful to the specimen that I don't even open the lid of the enclosure because I'm too afraid of the venom it will squirt on me (even though I have glasses, but still though.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theghost910 (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks like you got a lot of good feed back .... just please be careful I have been keeping scorpions for almost 8yrs now an that definitely not a species you should probably be keeping just starting out that's just my opinion..... u ever feel uncomfortable I would like to sell it I'll purchase it from you


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 30, 2016)

I dont mess with hots.. the most venomous scorps ill ever keep are centruroides sp.

  Though that said, when a paravaejovis or smeringurus tags me, I'll yell. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Illusion (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm glad to see you're being sensible and cautious with this scorpion, too many youngsters would be showing off all cocky that they have one. 

My biggest advice is to never forget how venomous it is. Never get complacent, never think "oh I'll just stick my hand in and grab that stick/rock/uneaten cricket it'll be fine..." it's when people get too comfortable with an animal that their guard slips. 

Also if you're feeling under the weather, exhausted, distracted etc, don't see to the scorpion, leave it until the next day, it's not going to perish in a day, and it might just save you from getting stung. It's amazing how much the human brain can forget when it's not completely on task or completely exhausted. (That's what led me to stick my hand in with an 11ft Burmese python in feeding mode once a few years ago... lets just say the feeling still hasn't come back completely in my hand!)

Good luck with it, keep us posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the responses, I've kept also Centruroides Bicolor. Not being a brag its just something that I've kept in the Centruroides sp. 

I have another question, If the venom gets in contact in my skin just plain skin no open wounds. Will something bad happen like rashes and skin irritation?


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 30, 2016)

theghost910 said:


> Looks like you got a lot of good feed back .... just please be careful I have been keeping scorpions for almost 8yrs now an that definitely not a species you should probably be keeping just starting out that's just my opinion..... u ever feel uncomfortable I would like to sell it I'll purchase it from you


I'll think about it 

I really want to upgrade into the hobby a bit more and P. Transvaalicus was the nearest stepping stone that I had to do so. I was thinking of selling it online (so I can earn more than selling it locally.) but then I came to thinking about what my friend said earlier,

_"Take good care of it, please?" _with those teary eye effects that looks exactly when you give your child away because you can't give it a proper support. 
_
_


----------



## theghost910 (Jan 30, 2016)

AndreDecasa said:


> I'll think about it
> 
> I really want to upgrade into the hobby a bit more and P. Transvaalicus was the nearest stepping stone that I had to do so. I was thinking of selling it online (so I can earn more than selling it locally.) but then I came to thinking about what my friend said earlier,
> 
> _"Take good care of it, please?" _with those teary eye effects that looks exactly when you give your child away because you can't give it a proper support.


It will be in good hands if you sell it to me promise lol..... and you can name the price


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 31, 2016)

Whats their rank in the international market? Common, rare? Whats the value of P. Transvaalicus?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 31, 2016)

Try your best to not been in a position to get bitten (by T's) or end up stung. _Parabuthus transvaalicus _venom isn't a joke, and there's to consider always your health situation. Now you said you are 16... go figure.
Just my opinion, i don't want to start a debate now, but i strongly disagree when Hots are sold to young people. Bad. Period.

Be careful.

P.S
Forgot to answer your question, sorry.

Well, since i live in a nation that banned Arachnids in 2003 i simply can't permit to end up bitten or stung (i don't keep anymore Scorpions, however).

I've never been bitten by a _Theraphosidae _in 25 years. With that said, touching iron, everyone who owns at home venomous inverts risks, no matter his/her experience and skill, something.

Just that, unlike others, i can't exactly knock E.R doors at 3:00 of night because one of my Baboons got me.
Isn't the best to face a trial (can't exclude that) after an OW bite IMO so always focused, even with "Grammos" ;-)


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you for your response 

Its shameful to go to the hospital because you got tagged or stinged by your specimen. Sounds very unprofessional and well... irresponsible. I think the best possible thing for me to do is just to be careful, use tools and be mindful.

Also the scorp. is only like 1 - 1.5 inches right now. I heard that they get about 5 inches which is pretty intimidating.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 31, 2016)

AndreDecasa said:


> Its shameful to go to the hospital because you got tagged or stinged by your specimen. Sounds very unprofessional and well... irresponsible. I think the best possible thing for me to do is just to be careful, use tools and be mindful.


I agree and disagree 

I agree with you on the second part. To use always (long) tongs, be careful and focused always etc is right. That's the right attitude.

About E.R & Hospitals i have to disagree. If you start to feel bad, very bad, after (example) an OW _Theraphosidae _bite (like one from an adult _Stromatopelma calceatum_, or a genus _Poecilotheria _one, mere examples) then you should, without doubts, ask for assistance.
We know that no one ever died for the bite of a _Theraphosidae, _ok, but we can't know as well HOW our body can react.
I hope not, i never been bitten (like a lot of other people) but we are humans and humans make errors, at the end.

Now, granted...  if someone keeps ending up bitten then logic tells me that him/her should change hobby or approach. 

Best of luck, btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreDecasa (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyways, here are some photos!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jan 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I agree and disagree
> 
> I agree with you on the second part. To use always (long) tongs, be careful and focused always etc is right. That's the right attitude.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. If you get stung and you start to feel more severe systematic effects, you should go to the hospital. It is reckless to not. P. transvaalicus is indeed medically significant and perhaps more research should be done before getting such a species. As long as you always remember the venomosity of the species with which you are working, as was mentioned earlier, and use proper tools to move and interact with the scorpion, then it should be okay. It is helpful to use further safety precautions, such as putting the scorpions' terrarium in another container, as a plastic tub, to prevent against escapes, and to find the scorpion in its enclosure with a UV light before opening the terrarium or at least doing work in it. As was said earlier as well, the most common effects of a sting are local, like extreme pain. I have never been stung, so I can't comment further about this, but the most important thing is of course to be very careful and to always be conscious of what you are working with.

Good luck with the new addition!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreDecasa (Feb 1, 2016)

What I mean't was If you know that the scorpion you have is possibly lethal but you handle or do something stupid anyway and then you get stung It will look unprofessional. If you get tagged and stinged and it is extremely painful I agree to go to the hospial, sorry for not being clear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 2, 2016)

Getting it in your eyes is not as big a worry as you will read on the internet, it feels somewhat like pepper juice or maybe vinegar.  Rinsing asap with water and you soon forget about it unless you had an unusual reaction to it.


----------

